# 04 Max poss trans prob ???



## Bean_Rules (Aug 7, 2011)

First off...Im just here to learn from you guys...I'm just girl that needs some help....just brought a 04 Max (I'm 3rd owner per carfax) and wondering if i might have a problem with the tranny ??

Ok so here is what happens , when I am driving say 25-35 MPH, it's done this about 5 times...it shifts hard/jerks (seems like it gets stuck for a few sec before it actually kicks to the next gear) .....usually I've been driving for at least 20min when this happens, and weather has been in the 90's. I have the 3.5 motor Auto trans with the Auto-stick.....and yes i know I need to have it looked at by a dealer..but would like some ideas on what to ask the mechanic when i get their. 
Thanks for any thoughts you might have :newbie:


----------

